# Cannot start WiFi Hotspot



## jackuars (Apr 20, 2009)

Ever since switching to *Windows 10*, I haven't been able to start WiFi hotspot

When I try wth My WIFI Router
it gives the message:

"Fail to start your WiFi hotspot 1002".

"Computer's wireless card doesn't support WiFi hotspot creation".

I also tried other WiFi softwares, and also via Command Prompt to set a hostnetwork

*netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid="name_here" key="password_here"*

It gives the message



> The hosted network mode has been set to allow.
> The SSID of the hosted network has been successfully changed.
> The user key passphrase of the hosted network has been successfully changed.


But when I start the hostednetwork via

*netsh wlan start hostednetwork*

It gives the message



> The hosted network couldn't be started.
> The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation.


I have updated all the drivers, am running *Lenovo Z51-70* laptop and all the drivers on the site has been updated for Windows 10.


----------



## jackuars (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, anyone to help?


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm Goona Need Your PC Imformation. I Need To Know The Software You Use , The Version Of The Program , The Error Message, And Your PC Serial Number


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

jackuars said:


> Hi, anyone to help?


 I Never Had This Problem But I Will Try To Find A solution To It On The Internet.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

OS Requrments For My Wifi Router: Windows XP/7/8/32bit/64bit


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll Help You


----------

